# Craigslist Buyers....... "Eager Time Wasters, Who Do Not Follow Though".



## MarkKBike (Apr 2, 2019)

I thought I had a good a plan, but in the last three days I have set up three appointments with three different people, and not even one of them showed up or even notified me they were not planning to come.

_"Meet at a off sight location, set a time, have very clear photos and descriptions" If they are late, send a very polite text, and after no response call a few minutes later, then wait 15 additional minutes for a reply, if none comes back leave._

Why are so many people today such wimps, most sellers would understand if plans change, or a better deal was found. But the jerks who just leave people hanging are self absorbed idiots.

I had a really good run for a while with many responicble adults, but when things like this happen, they always seems to come in groups. I sometimes wonder if its a cleverly planned attack process to try and get a lower price.

Hopefully the new trend in this pattern stops soon.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Apr 2, 2019)

I think its a direct result of Facebook marketplace.... only bound to get worse!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 2, 2019)

either post parts in forums like this one or ratrods or ebay, or take the time to go to the swapmeet.  For sellers CL is mostly a waste and honeyhole for scammers and flakes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2019)

I think everyone's in a constant state of distraction and flaking and ghosting have become the norm.  It happens to me all time even on here. people make offers for things i have for sale and then just go silent.  Its beyond rude, and its why I generally don't hold things for anyone.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 2, 2019)

I use it to my advantage when buying I always say something like "  don't worry I am not the usual CL flake who says they want it and you never hear from again""


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 3, 2019)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I use it to my advantage when buying I always say something like "  don't worry I am not the usual CL flake who says they want it and you never hear from again""




Someone said something similar to me about a week or two ago in a email reply but not with those same words, and sure enough I did select him first even though he was the third person who replied. He was chosen both on that and also because he said he just lives 5 minutes away. The guy also followed though with his word. I usually like to get in and out of a sale quickly, but do to similar interests in the item sold we had a nice plesant 45 minute conversation.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 3, 2019)

I had a guy from CL come buy a bike from me last week and talked for quite a while, then we went on a ride which ended up being a pub crawl! Cool person


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2019)

remember the classified ads in the newspaper ... it was so much easierback then .


----------



## tansandyfeet (Apr 3, 2019)

Craigslist buyers are bottom feeders


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 3, 2019)

I had a lawnmower on Craigslist a few years ago and the only response I got was from a prostitute in Cincinnati wanting to meet me, ha!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> I had a lawnmower on Craigslist a few years ago and the only response I got was from a prostitute in Cincinnati wanting to meet me, ha!




You probably had the mower listed in the wrong section like "Services" and she wanted her lawn mowed.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> I had a lawnmower on Craigslist a few years ago and the only response I got was from a prostitute in Cincinnati wanting to meet me, ha!



So how did that transaction work out for you?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 4, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> So how did that transaction work out for you?



I THINK you mean,did your transaction have a happy ending?


----------



## Barto (Apr 4, 2019)

I used to work with a guy who would set up week end appointments to see houses with his wife..even thought he had no intent to buy....He said it was OK because it was their job to show the house.....I say it was wrong for him and his wife to waste peoples time - yes, he was a flake!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 4, 2019)

tansandyfeet said:


> Craigslist buyers are bottom feeders




I'm fat from that, but not my bottom.

Also sold a stereo receiver to a guy without a hitch the other day, even helped him with a couple questions later by phone so he could get it up and going


----------



## tech549 (Apr 4, 2019)

tansandyfeet said:


> Craigslist buyers are bottom feeders



I like to lye still at the bottom and when my prey rolls by I snag them.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 4, 2019)

tech549 said:


> I like to lye still at the bottom and when my prey rolls by I snag them.




It looks like your one of the guys who show up!


----------



## kreika (Apr 4, 2019)

tansandyfeet said:


> Craigslist buyers are bottom feeders




I’m a carp too. Here’s a few I’ve gotten off local Craig’s. Colson Bullnose boys. Only pic I can find on my phone. 



Cool DX Klunker 



Sweet 41 Columbia



My favorite yet 36-37 Shelby. 




And reasonably priced. Bottom feeder for life.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 5, 2019)

Guy couple years ago came and bought one, then came back and bought another and another one and another one and now we're great friends and he's on here now buying away!!! CL not all bad....


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 5, 2019)

Just a few minutes ago I had my 4th person in a row back out of a appointment that was setup for later today. I won't complain about this last one though, at least he gave me 4 1/2 hours notice and had the decency to not leave me waiting.

(Its not the same Item as before, but it is the same hassle in trying to get a few random items moved out).

Atleast Its a step in the right dirrection.

I just have too much junk, and not enough money. And would like to have less junk and more money.

Last summer a friends father in law, and also his Grandfather past away within months of each other. He was too busy to deal with it all himself, and asked is I would be interested in helping. Alot of the stuff aquired was too nice to toss in the trash. We agreed on a percentage that worked for both of us. (actually he put out a number, and I just accepted), as it was free inventory for my e-bay store. The items that are to large to ship I have been listing on craigslist.

Also when I purchased my current house, it was fully furnished. I moved out of another house that I had owned peviously. So in the move I pretty much doubled up on everything. It has been a blessing in desguise, as I have been selling various items off since I first moved in. I have found there is a collector out there for nearly everything. Even things you would never want for yourself.

Lots of people today look at these old rusty bikes we like, and also just see junk.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 5, 2019)

Another item I tried to sell recently was a vintage larger set of un-identified speakes from the 60's, they were  out of my own collection. I had a appointment set up, but the guy responded back  and told me he found the same pair at a better price since our last conversation, and then told me what they were.  He also said once he opens his new set up, he will let me know if they have the same drivers.

I understood, and appreciated all the information he provided.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 5, 2019)

kreika said:


> View attachment 975640





I'd ride that thing everyday and twice on Sunday!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 5, 2019)

At least the ones that "no show" and you have their phone number (or direct email in some cases), you can at least spam. 

Sign them up for all sorts of stuff


----------



## kreika (Apr 5, 2019)

Captain Awesome said:


> At least the ones that "no show" and you have their phone number (or direct email in some cases), you can at least spam.
> 
> Sign them up for all sorts of stuff




Lol


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 5, 2019)

I used Craig’s List with much success in building up my collection. That changed about 4 years ago. Now it is just about impossible to find something at a reasonable price. It seems that everyone is an antique dealer now.


----------



## hm. (Apr 5, 2019)

I have never looked down on buyers but with a little experience its easy to weed out the dum dums


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 5, 2019)

no one said selling stuff was easy.


----------



## Wingslover (Apr 5, 2019)

Ive used CL and couldn't imagine ghosting on an appointment: damn rude, and everyone's time is valuable.


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2019)

Get a burner phone and send the clowns a virus


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 6, 2019)

tansandyfeet said:


> Craigslist buyers are bottom feeders





I'm a freaking lobster then.

They keep coming, this is just a partial list of what living on the bottom can get you.



























my 10 dollar delta winner from c list.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 6, 2019)

...............................

I'm back on track, and finaly broke my bad luck streak. Today I sold a 1955 dated frameset, but for not as much as I was hoping for. The Buyer seemed really happy to be able to bring it home, and its now the oldest bike in his collection. It was my first bike sold since last October. (But I only list one bike at a time) and took several of the winter months off. I made just enough money to help track down a few parts for my next project.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 6, 2019)

Craigslist, cabe,Ebay, Facebook, they all have too many tire kickers and flakes. I'm not perfect myself,but try to keep my word and respect people's time.


----------



## stoney (Apr 7, 2019)

tansandyfeet said:


> Craigslist buyers are bottom feeders





I guess I am a bottom feeder BUT I always show up when I say I am going to.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 7, 2019)

I usually have at least several bikes and sometimes other stuff for sale on craigslist.
I had a call yesterday from a local number.  A guy with a heavy foreign accent asking if the item I have posted for sale on CL is still available.
I said Which item?  he says the item you have for sale. Asking me how much I'd take for it.  I don't know wtf item you are talking about. I hung up and blocked the number.

Another one today by text. Couldn't understand a couple of the texts, but I assume it was due to autocorrect. 
Asks "what's the best offer you'll take for the bike?"    "Which one? I have several"   and he is interested in seeing the other ones as well. I said come on by and take a look and make me an offer. I rarely negotiate by phone or text anymore, because they want to negotiate an even lower price when they get here. 
I will negotiate once, and only once, so make it count. Money talks, bs walks. And I'm not about to negotiate with myself. I put a price on it, if you don't like the price, make an offer. 

So we set up an appointment for 2pm and a little bit later he texts again and asks for a pic. I said "what do you want pics of? I still don't know which one you were interested in, and if you want to see them all just stop by at 2." 
Haven't heard back yet, but I can tell what direction this is going. Hopefully he'll show up and buy a bike, but most likely I won't hear back from him.

I have sold a pretty good amount of stuff on CL and I'm glad it's available. But sometimes the stupidity is mind blowing.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> So we set up an appointment for 2pm and a little bit later he texts again and asks for a pic. I said "what do you want pics of? I still don't know which one you were interested in, and if you want to see them all just stop by at 2."
> Haven't heard back yet, but I can tell what direction this is going. Hopefully he'll show up and buy a bike, but most likely I won't hear back from him.




Update: This idiot actually showed up, and on time too, which surprised me. I thought, hmm maybe this won't be a waste of time after all. 
Now remember, he never did tell me which bike he was originally inquiring about, but they are all priced on CL.

I was working on a couple bikes, so I had several of the bikes that are for sale that I moved into the driveway to get to the ones I was working on. 
He gets here and tells me he wants a bike to put a motor on. I'm thinking, not my cup of tea, but IDGAF what you do with it after you buy it. 
He asks how much each of them are. I tell him the prices that I have them posted for, and he says he can't pay those prices and left pretty quickly. Almost seemed like he was mad or something.  It amazes me how dumb some people are.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 7, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Update: This idiot actually showed up, and on time too, which surprised me. I thought, hmm maybe this won't be a waste of time after all.
> Now remember, he never did tell me which bike he was originally inquiring about, but they are all priced on CL.
> 
> I was working on a couple bikes, so I had several of the bikes that are for sale that I moved into the driveway to get to the ones I was working on.
> ...





You can't fix stupid


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 11, 2019)

When selling on craigslist I really try to avoid meeting people at my house. (There are a few exceptions with electronics and stuff that need to be tested). The primary reason however is they are often late, and I do not want to give out a address, and then feel stuck at home waiting and wondering when they will show up. I almost always meet at USPS as it is goverment property and just 2 blocks from my house. If anything funny happens my dad told me its a automatic felony. Another good option is to meet at the local police station. I once read a article where craigslist recomended this option to its sellers.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't try to buy or sell any old bicycles any longer, as I have too many already.  As far as Craigslist, I think that today's cultural tendencies towards more rudeness is fast increasing.   It really is about ME these days right?  To heck with you buddy!  Easy button.  There is no downside for some idiot to blow someone off if you don't know them. It is sad that their parents taught them this.  Now culturally embedded.   Few people are believable these days, and it seems they are distracted by all the electronica bs.   How do you live a normal and engaged life if you rely all day on your dumbphone? (My flip phone is turned off until I actually need it)  I know many will disagree with me, but we were just fine without them 20yrs ago.  Everyone seems to be distracted by these spy devices, putting their brains on evolutionary hold.
     I will say that a bird in hand is worth a lot more than two birds in the bush, just as money in the hand is worth a lot more than three dummies promising to give it to you.   I will also confidently say that it is definitely not like the 1950's any more where there was some semblance of respect for others and you did what you said you were going to do...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 12, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> no one said selling stuff was easy.



Just the price of doing business IMO. Dont sweat the small poop.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 13, 2019)

The general consensus that all craigslist buyers are low lifes is definately wrong.

I listed a pretty rare item about a week ago and got two respounces today. I live in the chicago burbs, and one guy who contcated me lives in Mississippi, he told me if I still had it next week he would make the trip as he is a truck driver and will be passing by. The second person lives in Iowa, and said he would like to come out tommorrow. (Both were very knowledgeable about the item being offered).

People who are willing to drive this far, are deffinately not bottom of the barrel, but seriously dedicated collectors.

Neither tried to squeeze me on the price too hard as I'm offering it a a very good price to begin with, but to make it worth there effort I did bend just a little bit, Please Note: "This item is not a bike".

In the past I have had people drive out from other states, and when they come that far, it has always worked out.

"One guy drove out two weekends in a row from Green Bay Wisconsin, "The first week he bought a item, and the next week he drove out again for another item he was debating about on his first trip".

"Message to Vincev: If you see this, dont worry, Its not the scooter". You still got time to decide if its the right item for what you are looking for.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm gonna say the sellers are just as bad. If you are lucky 1 in 7 will answer there ad. After a week of trying to reach them I send them a "can you take down your fake ad". Sometimes you will get an answer like, oh it sold but I don't know how to take it down or I was on vacation and didn't have my phone with me. Funny how they answer right away then, but don't try to make the sale or take them down.



Jay81 said:


> Another one today by text. Couldn't understand a couple of the texts, but I assume it was due to autocorrect.
> Asks "what's the best offer you'll take for the bike?"    "Which one? I have several"   and he is interested in seeing the other ones as well. I said come on by and take a look and make me an offer. I rarely negotiate by phone or text anymore, because they want to negotiate an even lower price when they get here.
> I will negotiate once, and only once, so make it count. Money talks, bs walks. And I'm not about to negotiate with myself. I put a price on it, if you don't like the price, make an offer.




Funny, I've seen an item that's been on well over a year. Seller dropped the price about 5 months ago but its still way way to high. Now I have a use for it and have been wanting to send a "whats the best you will take for it". I am interested, but don't feel like driving all the way up there just to get a ear full and come home empty handed.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 14, 2019)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I'm gonna say the sellers are just as bad. If you are lucky 1 in 7 will answer there ad. After a week of trying to reach them I send them a "can you take down your fake ad". Sometimes you will get an answer like, oh it sold but I don't know how to take it down or I was on vacation and didn't have my phone with me. Funny how they answer right away then, but don't try to make the sale or take them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I've seen an item that's been on well over a year. Seller dropped the price about 5 months ago but its still way way to high. Now I have a use for it and have been wanting to send a "whats the best you will take for it". I am interested, but don't feel like driving all the way up there just to get a ear full and come home empty handed.




Maybe I'm just "old school" but I enjoy the art of negotiation. I always price my items and usually leave some wiggle room. I feel like, I priced it, so if the potential buyer wants to make an offer they can, otherwise it's priced as marked. When someone asks "whats the least you'll take" they're basically asking you to negotiate with yourself. I now usually counter with something like "whats the most you'll give me?"

Case in point, yesterday I sold a small zero turn mower I've had for a while. Nothing wrong with it, just don't really have the space for it. I put a price of $900 on it, and said "or reasonable offer, in person. I will not negotiate over the phone or by text"
So a guy about an hour away texts and says will you take $500?    I replied and said  "will you re-read the ad?"
He says sorry, but he just wants to know what's the lowest I'll take because he has to drive about an hour to get here. (not my problem.)
I said, "I am negotiable in person. Come see it, try it out, and make me a reasonable offer, but a bs offer of $500 ain't gonna cut it."

Surprisingly, he actually did show up, made several offers which I declined, 600, 650, then 700 and I said "look, I'll take 750 right now." He says how about 725 'cause I gotta pay this guy (who drove him there in a box truck to pick it up) Again, not my problem, 750 take it or leave it. He ended up buying it for 750, after having to leave and find a bank because he didn't bring the money with him. 

I find that often, people who ask whats the lowest you'll take, (if I do decide to be a nice guy and negotiate with myself and throw out a lower number) THEN they want to begin negotiations from the lower number. Not gonna happen! I will negotiate ONCE and only once. 
I will not give a lower price and then negotiate. I will not accept your offer over the phone, then have you offer less once you get here. I've had too many people waste my time with stuff like that.


----------



## Hub Shiner (Apr 14, 2019)

A seasoned CL veteran:

https://santafe.craigslist.org/bik/d/tesuque-how-to-write-bike-ad/6855697066.html


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 15, 2019)

I've had great experiences and lousy ones on CL.  I sold a car yesterday to a really nice family and we ended up talking for almost an hour. Super nice people.  And I've had people that were so creepy and cheap that I just had to turn around and leave.  I never meet anyone on my own property. that's a given.  But I've realized that, for me anyway, it is 100% RANDOM.  You never know 'till it happens.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 15, 2019)

Well this weekend, I ended being the big jerk.

I had a guy drive out to see a item and he found a small defect I missed. I felt absoultely terrible about it, and could tell he was not happy.  I sent him a appology afterwards. He repounded back saying "Don't worry this is not the first time this has happened, I'm very particular, and said he forgave me".

I pulled the listing off the site imediately.

I collect a variety of antique items, and try my best to be honest with them all. But can still make a mistake. I feel really bad about this one, as I hate to waste peoples time. It sucks to be far sided, as I put on my reading glasses and inspected this item thoughly before listing it, but ultimately did make a honest mistake that was a deal breaker for this potential buyer.


----------

